

Choose Boring Technology: Expanded, Slide-Based Edition - mcfunley
http://mcfunley.com/choose-boring-technology-slides

======
sctb
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9291215](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9291215)

------
evjan
Great slides, they made me LOL a few times

